# New Inova X1 55/6 lumen version?



## parnass (Apr 26, 2011)

The newest (2011+) version Inova X1 is supposed to have two brightness levels, 55 and 6 lumens. I have had each of the older generations, but just learned about this variant.

Has anyone actually seen or tried this dual mode version X1? A local bricks and mortar electronics store has the new multimode T1 and other models, but alas no new X1.

The Inova Light web site lists the runtimes as 1h45m and 40h at the 55 and 6 lumen levels respectively.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw the multi-mode T-series lights but I was unaware that they were offering a 2 level X1 with that much of an increase in output.Kind of curious myself.............


----------



## parnass (Apr 27, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> I saw the multi-mode T-series lights but I was unaware that they were offering a 2 level X1 with that much of an increase in output.Kind of curious myself.............



Just as surprising is the new multimode 31/6 lumen Inova X5. At 17.5/85 hours, it appears Inova is making the new X5 a runtime king instead of boosting brightness. I'll keep my brighter 55 lumen X5s for now.


----------



## carrot (Apr 27, 2011)

parnass said:


> Just as surprising is the new multimode 31/6 lumen Inova X5. At 17.5/85 hours, it appears Inova is making the new X5 a runtime king instead of boosting brightness. I'll keep my brighter 55 lumen X5s for now.


 Wow! Now I am surprised. I am pretty sure the old X5 has not a single bit of silicon in it but this is a clear departure from the tried and true. Still, the new X5 might make for a decent emergency light.


----------



## GreySave (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah, but the new two level X5 and others are nice additions if you are in "survival" mode......I have one of the older X5s and a couple of second generation X1s and find these tempting pending reviews. Then again, I would probably agree with you given that the older X5 and X1 weres direct driven and I like that simplicity in SHTF lights.


----------



## carrot (Apr 27, 2011)

GreySave said:


> Ah, but the new two level X5 and others are nice additions if you are in "survival" mode......I have one of the older X5s and a couple of second generation X1s and find these tempting pending reviews. Then again, I would probably agree with you given that the older X5 and X1 weres direct driven and I like that simplicity in SHTF lights.


On the other hand, the 1st generation KX2/E2L runs longer than the direct-driven X5, with higher output to boot. Sigh...


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 27, 2011)

They changed all the X-Series , like they did with the T-series .
I can't wait trying a new 200-lumens XO3 , hopefully it will have a decent throw for its size this time . 
After they pulled out TIROS , all the XO3s were pathetics in term of throw being floody lights .
Probably they put XP-Es in the X-Series .


----------



## Illum (Apr 27, 2011)

parnass said:


> Just as surprising is the new multimode 31/6 lumen Inova X5. At 17.5/85 hours, it appears Inova is making the new X5 a runtime king instead of boosting brightness. I'll keep my brighter 55 lumen X5s for now.



This is good news, the 5th generation? :thinking: X5s earlier had issues about premature failures likely to have originated from overcurrent.



carrot said:


> On the other hand, the 1st generation KX2/E2L runs longer than the direct-driven X5, with higher output to boot. Sigh...



1st Generation KX2s are getting rare from being a discontinued light, I wouldn't use them as hurricane lights unless you are confident that it won't walk away without you knowing. Usually anything that makes light in a blackout setting tends to obey the Law of Inanimate Motion.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope they show up at Target stores.Where I got most of my Inova lights.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, they put XPGs in the T series for sure. I have the newest T4; it a really good light.

The X5 has been plagued with quality issues because Inova set the drive current to the leds too high. It was fine for shorter runs, but if you wanted to capitalize on long runtimes, heat caused leds to fail. It seems Inova/Nite Ize has reduced current in exchange for efficiency. Considering the 5mm leds being used, I think it's a good call to make this a reasonable output, long runtime light. Hopefully they updated the 5mm leds to a nicer beam/tint model.

The X1 seems to have moved from it's half watt led to something better to get that kind of lumens boost? Looking forward to finding out. The X2 was using a SSC (which produced a beautiful, flawless beam) but at 80 lumens output. Wonder what the new led is...


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 27, 2011)

parnass said:


> Just as surprising is the new multimode 31/6 lumen Inova X5. At 17.5/85 hours, it appears Inova is making the new X5 a runtime king instead of boosting brightness. I'll keep my brighter 55 lumen X5s for now.


 
The X5 too?! :huh: I actually like the numbers they are giving as I always regard the X5 to be a back-up to more powerful 2XCR123 lights.My X5s are older and I don't think they are near 55 lumens anyway but they have been reliable so far.I wonder if this new X5 will still work with depleted CR123s? Thanks for posting this info I will be looking for the new lights now  .If these lights turn out to be as good as advertised I have some interest.Would be nice if they end up in B&M store like Target as it is hard to find good lights unless you shop online.


----------



## parnass (Apr 27, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> ... The X5 has been plagued with quality issues because Inova set the drive current to the leds too high. It was fine for shorter runs, but if you wanted to capitalize on long runtimes, heat caused leds to fail. It seems Inova/Nite Ize has reduced current in exchange for efficiency. ...



I returned three of the 55 lumen X5s because each had an LED fail within a month of purchase. I still have two 55 lumen X5s which keep on working OK. See earlier thead from autumn 2009.


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 27, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> The X2 was using a SSC (which produced a beautiful, flawless beam) but at 80 lumens output. Wonder what the new led is...


 
I have contacted NITE IZE via email and a rep. already told me that the X-series will have XP-Es and the distributors/dealers have already started to order them .
But there are discrepancies between the models - runtime , output , range -

For example those lights are rated like that :

*- T3 - 178 lumens on MAX , 4.5hrs and 180m range*
*- XO3 - 200 lumens on MAX, 3hrs and 194m range*
*- T5 - 200 lumens on MAX, 4hrs and 120m range ?!*

Something is wrong , all the times T3 and T5 used to be more powerful or at least the same with the XO3 - when they used TIROS T3 was pretty much the same like XO3 while the T5 was throwier - and now those seems to throw less !? Impossible , especially for the T5 which has a larger and deeper reflector . And it's not driven less hard according to the runtime . I think we can't go 'ad literam' with those specs.
If XO3 will throw 150m , that will be well enough for me . I hope it runs in regulation for at least 2 hrs - like the older TIROS XO3 -


----------



## parnass (Apr 27, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I hope they show up at Target stores.Where I got most of my Inova lights.



Most of my Inovas were purchased locally, too. You can order Inova lights directly from the NiteIze web site, but it's less expensive and more convenient to return lights locally if you lose the tint lottery or the light fails early (like 3 of my X5s).


----------



## parnass (May 13, 2011)

I purchased a new, 55/6 lumen X1 directly from Nite Ize (Inova) and it arrived today.

Comparing it with my 25 lumen X1, the new X1 is considerably brighter, has a larger hot spot, and a warmer tint. High and low brightness levels are selected by successive pushes (or tailcap twists). High brightness is the first mode, which is what I need.

I powered both using Energizer lithium primary batteries.

The two versions have an identical physical appearance except for the slightly smaller LED emitter in the new 55/6 lumen light. Both employ orange peel reflectors.

The name INOVA is imprinted on the rubber switch boot of both flashlights.

Will have to wait until dark to perform further testing.


----------



## parnass (May 14, 2011)

Here are more observations about the new, 55/6 lumen Inova X1.

Current consumption from an Energizer lithium primary battery:


```
840 mA at 55 lumen setting
132 mA at  6 lumen setting
```

My older 25 lumen X1 drew 515 mA from the same battery.

Runtime test using a freshly charged 2000 mAH (nominal) Duracell low self discharge NiMH battery:

at 2h 20m: The new X1's brightness has decreased to the level of a 25 lumen X1. It dimmed quickly after this.

at 2h 30m: The X1's brightness is now the same on both high and low settings.

The flashlight remained cool to the touch during the runtime test.


----------



## cratz2 (May 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see one in person.

What does the package look like, exactly?


----------



## StandardBattery (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I'm liking the idea of this new X1 for giving to family members.


----------



## parnass (May 14, 2011)

cratz2 said:


> Can't wait to see one in person.
> 
> What does the package look like, exactly?



A photo of the new X1 package is here.

More info and photos are here on the NiteIze web site.

I forgot to mention another distinguishing feature of the new X1. A manufacturing date code is printed inside the battery tube. My X1 is marked *PA0311*.

I am not usually sensitive to PWM, but I notice some slight PWM flickering on the 6 lumen setting.


----------



## cratz2 (May 15, 2011)

Sweet. I'll definitely grab one if/when I see one at Target.

I stopped in at the two closest Targets and they still had the Gen 2 X1s... with the Nichia CS LED and the reflector.


----------



## parnass (May 16, 2011)

Encountered a problem. Powering my new X1 with an Energizer E2 lithium primary battery causes flickering at the 6 lumen setting. The problem does not occur when using an alkaline or Duracell NiMH low self discharge battery.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 16, 2011)

Odd to that this occurs with just the E2 lithium battery,do you think it is a contact issue with the battery or something else? Kind of figured INOVA was using PWM but I had hoped it would be a high enough frequency so it would not be a problem.I am not normally sensative to PWM either but if it is noticable I would not be able to tolerate using it on low.


----------



## parnass (May 16, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> Odd to that this occurs with just the E2 lithium battery,do you think it is a contact issue with the battery or something else? ...



I thought at first it was a contact problem. The negative end of the E2 battery has an indentation whereas the alkaline and NiMH batteries are flat.

The E2 battery's indentation lines up with the small "-" (minus sign) shaped protrusion in the X1's tail cap.

I haven't determined whether the flickering is due to a mechanical contact problem or a sensitivity to higher voltage.

Except for this glitch, I'm delighted so far with the new X1.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 17, 2011)

Based on the price from the Nite-Ize web site I will probably get one eventually,I doubt I will find another light of the same or better quality at that price!I really don't like to use alkalines for high output LED lights so I hope there is a "fix" for using lithiums.Still need to get some LSD rechargable AAs they might be the ticket with this light.I would like to get one locally at a B&M store if possible so I may wait a bit.The nearest Target still has TIROS XO3s mixed with various later versions of other INOVA lights so I have no idea when or if they will stock any of the multi-level lights.There is a nearby sporting goods store that carries some INOVA and Nite-Ize products I may check there too.I am very pleased with my INOVA X5MT-WUVT Ultra-violet flashlight that came out after the Nite-Ize takeover.The new X5 UV has a lower wavelength and flouresces more things than the older model X5 UV that I own.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 17, 2011)

Now I have to go and get one... Maybe I will check for this if/when the new target is built by my house.
I love the 25 lumen version. I use it to drain my old AA batteries after they have no more life for other applications. Also use them to drain my nimh AAs to get them to charge better.

Any idea what LED is in this new one?
How do the modes work? 

It really is a great little light.


----------



## parnass (May 17, 2011)

The intermittent flicker problem when using Energizer E2 lithium primaries is happening less and less often now. I don't have an explanation, but the saner behavior is welcome. 

@ZMZ67: The Targets in this area cut way back on the variety of flashlights they carry after the recession hit, though most stores restock their Inova X1 supplies. Haven't seen any of the new 55/6 lumen versions in the stores yet and I didn't want to wait with hotter weather approaching. 

You see, the X1 format has served as my "hot weather," pocket tee shirt light. Mini Maglite pocket clips and holsters fit the X1. I had been waiting for a light with more output than my 25 lumen X1 but with the same physical dimensions and convenient lanyard hole. The new 55/6 lumen version fills that niche perfectly, especially since is runs cool for extended periods, unlike a few of the other lights I have been considering (e.g., Fenix LD15).

@eyeeatingfish: I don't know what emitter Inova is using in the new X1. It actually looks smaller than the emitter in the 25 lumen X1.

Each successive tailcap twist or press alternates between 55 and 6 lumen modes, with the X1 always starting in the 55 lumen mode. There is no mode memory, so the light will revert to 55 lumens if turned on after a few seconds of being off.


----------



## deww (May 17, 2011)

I actually saw this the past weekend at the Target near where I worked. I picked it up for an unbelievably low price of 5 bucks. I only saw one left so I picked it up. So far I like it and it is brighter, cooler than the last single mode one I picked up, with both using fresh AA alkalines. To me the PWM is noticeable, so some of you will not like the 6 lumens mode. It doesn't bother me, however. For those in the NJ area, this was at the Edgewater Commons Mall.

Here's a picture, showing the reflector and LEDs.
The flashlight on the left with the orange peel reflector is the new one.


----------



## parnass (May 17, 2011)

deww said:


> I actually saw this the past weekend at the Target near where I worked. I picked it up for an unbelievably low price of 5 bucks...



:thumbsup: That's a steal, though the low price suggests Target may be putting the X1 on clearance.


----------



## deww (May 17, 2011)

parnass said:


> :thumbsup: That's a steal, though the low price suggests Target may be putting the X1 on clearance.


 
Pretty sure that's is what is going on. I usually don't see much there. Hopefully some of you folks who are interested are able to get this bargain!


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 17, 2011)

Well I hope to find one locally if possible,would be great to catch a clearance deal like deww! I'm willing to wait a little as I am not exactly shorthanded in the flashlight department  :laughing: I wonder if Target will continue to sell INOVA lights down the road with so many mainstream companies producing LED lights.The INOVAs are better quality than the other LED lights on the pegs beside them but the higher priced lights still don't seem to sell very well with the general public.
Great pic of the two X1s deww, but I don't recognize the LED either.


----------



## parnass (May 17, 2011)

I tried to use my flatbed scanner to scan an image of the new X1's emitter. Sorry for the fuzzy image. My scanner lacks good depth perception.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 17, 2011)

I like what Niteize is doing since they took over the Inova brand. Their customer service has also been impressive in my opinion. I recently sent back a 2008 T4 with charging problems, and without even having the light back yet they said I could have it repaired, replaced, or choose another light. I didn't want another T4 so I chose a new T3. It should be here tomorrow. That's great customer service.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 17, 2011)

I agree there are definately some positive signs from the Nite-Ize takeover.These new models seem very promising! Definately interested in what LED they are using in the X1 if anyone knows...........


----------



## bondr006 (May 18, 2011)

Well, I got one at Target today....and I have to say it is definitely worth $20.00. This is the best I could do with a close up of the emitter. I cannot tell what it is.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 18, 2011)

Taking a look at the Commonly Used LED Emitter Index sticky at the top of this forum and the enlarged photo from deww....is it a CREE XP-C ?


----------



## parnass (May 18, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> Taking a look at the Commonly Used LED Emitter Index sticky at the top of this forum and the enlarged photo from deww....is it a CREE XP-C ?



After comparing the CPF photos to what I see through a 10x loupe, I think you are correct. Good work, ZMZ67. :thumbsup:


----------



## swtws6 (May 18, 2011)

wow 5 bucks?? I think I'll be going to my local targets!!!! If I can find these for 5 bucks I'll clear em out and give them as presents and keep a few to toss in drawers/gloveboxes i dotn care which version it is!!


----------



## bondr006 (May 18, 2011)

deww said:


> I actually saw this the past weekend at the Target near where I worked. I picked it up for an unbelievably low price of 5 bucks.



They are $20.00 at the Targets where I live. I just picked up one of the new ones today.


----------



## swtws6 (May 18, 2011)

Well, no dice for me, all 3 targets here were still at 20 bucks, also, no new versions!! However I am even more confused now. The targets I went to had a mixture of some "2.0 watt" versions (which looked like the one i own and use at work, with the smooth brushed looking reflector) Then there were some that were labled as 25 lumens and have an Orange peel reflector in it. These seemed significantly brighter than the others, i turned it over and it has the nite ize name on back so I assume this is somewhat newer version, I just didnt know it even existed. I'm curious how this one actually compares to the one I own in a real test, in brightness and beam pattern.....and i still want a new 2 mode version dangit!!!


----------



## parnass (May 19, 2011)

swtws6 said:


> ....However I am even more confused now. The targets I went to had a mixture of some "2.0 watt" versions (which looked like the one i own and use at work, with the smooth brushed looking reflector) Then there were some that were labled as 25 lumens and have an Orange peel reflector in it. These seemed significantly brighter than the others, i turned it over and it has the nite ize name on back so I assume this is somewhat newer version, I just didnt know it even existed. I'm curious how this one actually compares to the one I own in a real test, in brightness and beam pattern.....and i still want a new 2 mode version dangit!!!



The bricks and mortar stores in this area, e.g., Target and Fry's, usually display a mixture of several version Inova lights. Pity the uninformed consumer who buys an old version light when he could have bought the new one for the same price at the same store. :shakehead

I've had all the X1 versions, but got rid of the 2 watt version. It was a battery hog and the beam and tint were disappointing. My 25 lumen version is much brighter than the 2 watt X1.

The new 55/6 lumen version X1 is, of course, considerably brighter than all the older versions and has a wider hot spot than the 25 lumen version. It has decent spill, too.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 19, 2011)

deww said:


> I actually saw this the past weekend at the Target near where I worked. I picked it up for an unbelievably low price of 5 bucks. I only saw one left so I picked it up. So far I like it and it is brighter, cooler than the last single mode one I picked up, with both using fresh AA alkalines. To me the PWM is noticeable, so some of you will not like the 6 lumens mode. It doesn't bother me, however. For those in the NJ area, this was at the Edgewater Commons Mall.
> 
> Here's a picture, showing the reflector and LEDs.
> The flashlight on the left with the orange peel reflector is the new one.


 
My 4th gen X1 looks different than either one in that picture. The reflector looks the same as the one on the left but I am pretty sure the led is different


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 19, 2011)

swtws6 said:


> Well, no dice for me, all 3 targets here were still at 20 bucks, also, no new versions!! However I am even more confused now. The targets I went to had a mixture of some "2.0 watt" versions (which looked like the one i own and use at work, with the smooth brushed looking reflector) Then there were some that were labled as 25 lumens and have an Orange peel reflector in it. These seemed significantly brighter than the others, i turned it over and it has the nite ize name on back so I assume this is somewhat newer version, I just didnt know it even existed. I'm curious how this one actually compares to the one I own in a real test, in brightness and beam pattern.....and i still want a new 2 mode version dangit!!!


 
Like parnass stated the mixed selection of INOVA lights at B&M stores can be confusing.In your case I would wait for the new 2 mode version of the X1 or just order it online if you are in a hurry.Some of the older models of the X1 are worthwhile but they are a different animal than the 2 mode version so you really need to know what to look for when purchasing.This new version should be obvious for it's two modes,all the previous X1s are single mode.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 19, 2011)

parnass said:


> After comparing the CPF photos to what I see through a 10x loupe, I think you are correct. Good work, ZMZ67. :thumbsup:



Thanks! The XP-C made sense at this price point but I wasn't entirely sure just looking at the pictures.The XP-C probably helps keep the price down.I have no experience with that particular LED but the XR-C seemed to work well enough in the lights I tried.I'm still interested as this light seems to be a winner at it's price point!


----------



## swtws6 (May 19, 2011)

I went ahead and bought the "version 4" 25 lumen one, i liked the better light output and runtime of it enough, seems like it will make a great light to keep in the center console of my truck, bright enough to look around in a dark car or in the engine bay and nice and small, I already have a dorcy 1 mode light thats brighter that I keep in the door pocket, but 1 is none and 2 is 1 right? . I will still buy the new 2 mode version when i see one as an EDC light, i prefer them to have at least 2 modes and be pretty bright. As if I need another EDC !!! God this hobby costs me too much money!!!


----------



## flashnight (May 23, 2011)

Just picked the new 2 mode X1 up at Target yesterday. I figured I could always return it if I didn't like it? I already had the V4 X1 and was very happy but must say this one seems better still!! It does seem 2X as bright as V4 and the tint on mine is amazing. Its much warmer than the older 25 lumen model I have. Like the fact that its always in high mode to start, no mode memory. the low mode is very usefull as well. Didn't notice any of the flickering on low mode that someone mentioned. I used a higher 1.8V nizn battery and seemed to work with no issues. Would imagine a higher voltage lithium would work fine as well? In all for less than $20 I can't believe I can this kind of output in a small package, especially from a local brick and morter store. Im excited to see how the big brother X2 2 mode will be when I can find one. Cause at the same store they only had the very outdated X02's on the rack.


----------



## bondr006 (May 23, 2011)

flashnight said:


> I used a higher 1.8V nizn battery and seemed to work with no issues.



I really like my new X1. Same at the Target I went to. They had the new X1's, but all the other Inova models were older ones. If you are using the same NiZn batteries I am(which are the only brand I know that exists), they are 1.6v as pictured below.....not 1.8v.


----------



## parnass (May 23, 2011)

I agree with your comments, flashnight. The new 55/6 lumen Inova X1 is an excellent value. I've been EDC'ing it since it arrived. 

The occasional problem on the low setting still occurs when using an Energizer E2 lithium battery, although not nearly as often as before.

Too bad that the Target stores in this area still stock the old, single brightness versions of all the Inova lights.


----------



## swtws6 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I really wish the targets around here would get on the ball and get some new versions in. On a side note, I am both happy and disapointed with the V4 X1 i bought. After doing some testing and comparing, I have several other lights that are very similar in output. In honesty I think it outdoes its 25 lumen rating but that may just be me. I am somewhat unhappy with the tint, it is just almost TOO blue for me, its not blue like cheapy led blue , just not as nice and white or neutral which I actually prefer. It has a very tight hotspot, with some really great throw ability to it for such a small light with a low lumen rating, but this is where i actually dont like it because I do not need this light to throw, I have other lights to do that, i need it for more close up work, in which that hotspot burns your eyes. So I am not sure what I really want to do with it now, keep it sell it, take it back in the new version box when i get one? lol maybe it would make a nice light to live in the bottom of my wifes purse, she presently has a junkie ebay cheapy 1 AA light i gave her, so this would be a nice upgrade. Chances are it will never get used.....i want a new 2 mode after readign the reviews here even more!!!!

Flashnight------may I ask what part of the country your in, jsut curious if its a regional thing where the new lights are coming in. I'm in Illilois near STL. At the targets here, 1 of them has nothign but the V3 2.0 watt, another has a mixter of V3's and V4's on the hook, and yet another has all V4's. These are all within about 3 or 4 miles of eachother!!


----------



## parnass (May 23, 2011)

swtws6, perhaps placing a piece of diffusion film or Scotch tape on the glass lens of your 25 lumen X1 would smooth the hot spot into the spill zone and make it more suitable for close up work. That doesn't address your problem with the cold tint, but might make it more fun to use until you can locate a 55/6 lumen X1.


----------



## swtws6 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah ive read about doing that, never tried it before. I suppose if I really NEEDED the light I would do this, but I have many lights, and this was a buy just to try, dumb me dumped the packaging in the trash though thinking i wouldnt be needing it bfore really giving it a thurough testing. Like i said it'll either make a good backup to throw somewhere or I'll keep it nice and new lokin and throw it back in the package of the new version when i find one and take it back!! Gotta love B&M strores right?


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 24, 2011)

swtws6 said:


> Yeah ive read about doing that, never tried it before. I suppose if I really NEEDED the light I would do this, but I have many lights, and this was a buy just to try, dumb me dumped the packaging in the trash though thinking i wouldnt be needing it bfore really giving it a thurough testing. Like i said it'll either make a good backup to throw somewhere or I'll keep it nice and new lokin and throw it back in the package of the new version when i find one and take it back!! Gotta love B&M strores right?


 
:ironic: Then the next person who buys the light gets burnt and INOVA likely gets blamed for the failure.I can only condemn that kind of dishonesty.:thumbsdow


----------



## DaveG (May 24, 2011)

No luck in my local Target,just mix of older models, no 2-mode.


----------



## jssp78 (May 24, 2011)

Does anybody have a Icon Link and the new Inova X1?


----------



## parnass (May 24, 2011)

jssp78 said:


> Does anybody have a Icon Link and the new Inova X1?



I have both lights. The Icon Link uses a TIR optic to focus the light tightly and the Inova X1 uses an orange peel reflector so the distribution of light is different.


----------



## jssp78 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you. 
would you carry both lights since they are different?


----------



## parnass (May 25, 2011)

jssp78 said:


> Thank you.
> would you carry both lights since they are different?



I'm not sure if you mean carry them at the same time or interchangeably.

I am in the habit of carrying one 1AA or 1CR123A EDC light and one or two 1AAA backup lights. Therefore, I wouldn't carry the Icon Link and Inova X1 at the same time, though I would carry either one depending on the other gear I had in my pockets.

They both emit about the same amount of light, but the X1 takes up considerably less pocket space and is more comfortable to hold. The Icon Link has several sharp edges which irritate the palm.

The X1's brighter spill makes it a better light for closer range or indoor usage while still throwing well outdoors.


----------



## litlmh (May 25, 2011)

I just stopped by Target and picked up one of these new 55/6 lumen models. Compared it against the last generation model (the 25 lumen version) and the new one is significantly brighter when white-wall hunting . I like the straightforward 2-mode operation with no blinking modes, and like some others have expressed, I am glad that Inova is moving towards the use of newer, more efficient LEDs.


----------



## jaegerhund (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not quite sure of forum etiquette when referencing retailers, but BrightGuy has these in stock now.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jun 19, 2011)

I just found that brightguy has the two mode X1s in stock!
http://brightguy.com/products/Inova_X1_LED_Flashlight.php#
@ $19.20 it seems like a good deal to me!


----------



## cave dave (Jul 1, 2011)

Seems to me like a flashoholic would be better off with a Xeno E03. No PWM, Low and Med about the same brightness with better runtimes and a much brighter Max if you need it. Granted it is 50% more money, but the extra $10 might be worth it. Mind you under $20 is always nice for giveaway lights but I can't get past the PWM, which I hate with a passion.


----------



## parnass (Jul 1, 2011)

cave dave said:


> Seems to me like a flashoholic would be better off with a Xeno E03. No PWM, Low and Med about the same brightness with better runtimes and a much brighter Max if you need it. Granted it is 50% more money, but the extra $10 might be worth it. ...



Thanks for the suggestion, but I'd like to keep this thread on the topic of the new Inova X1.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 2, 2011)

Good point about keeping it on track. I came to this thread hoping the X1 might be a good light to gift or recommend to others and maybe it will be. But for flashoholics, my point was that an XP-G based light should be considerably more efficient than an XP-C. At the top bins of each the XP-G seems to be about 39% brighter from the specs. 139lm vs 100lm at 350mA.

One thing to note is that Innova is now using ANSI values, so trying to compare lumens and runtimes to previous models may give misleading conclusions.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice find...
I always found the momentary switch very difficult to use on the older X1 models (on a light this small and this slick). Is that still the case with these newer ones?

Is this one USA made like the older models?

thanks in advance.


----------



## parnass (Jul 2, 2011)

kramer5150 said:


> Nice find...
> I always found the momentary switch very difficult to use on the older X1 models (on a light this small and this slick). Is that still the case with these newer ones?
> 
> Is this one USA made like the older models?



The switch on the new X1 looks the same as the switches on the earlier versions. I usually twist the tail cap to activate the light and switch between modes.

The packaging says the new X1 is made in China.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

I just bought 3 of these from brightguy and I love them. The bright is very bright. I am no expert but I don't think the lumen numbers have been exaggerated. Seems as bright as some other lights rated brighter but who knows maybe the battery wasn't fresh.
It is simple to use, great beam shape, thin and basic. Hopefully reliable. And all of this for only $18!!!!


NOTE: I spoke to a nite ize (they bought Inova from emissive) representative recently. She related that Inova had always had the flashlights made in China with some final assembly in America. So Inova was never really made in America


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 10, 2011)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I just bought 3 of these from brightguy and I love them. The bright is very bright. I am no expert but I don't think the lumen numbers have been exaggerated. Seems as bright as some other lights rated brighter but who knows maybe the battery wasn't fresh.
> It is simple to use, great beam shape, thin and basic. Hopefully reliable. And all of this for only $18!!!!
> 
> 
> NOTE: I spoke to a nite ize (they bought Inova from emissive) representative recently. She related that Inova had always had the flashlights made in China with some final assembly in America. So Inova was never really made in America



Are you using lithium AAs by any chance? parnass reported that the light flickered on low with the lithiums and I am curious if anyone else has seen the same problem.Value for price on the X1 looks great but I generally use lithium AAs as alkalines leak so frequently.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> Are you using lithium AAs by any chance? parnass reported that the light flickered on low with the lithiums and I am curious if anyone else has seen the same problem.Value for price on the X1 looks great but I generally use lithium AAs as alkalines leak so frequently.


 

I haven't tried it yet, I can try and let you know


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## bithead (Jul 17, 2011)

This flashlight fits nicely in the side pouch that comes with a leatherman charge tti. I just bought one and stuck a lithium in it. No PWM that I can see.
It just went to the top of my EDC list because of the balance of price/perfomance/looks/fit into my system.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2011)

Finally picked up one of these lights today at my local Target.The tint is not to my preference but otherwise I like this light better than I expected.I believe the 55 lumens is accurate the X1 seems to be slightly brighter than the two ICON Rogue 1s(rated at 50 lemens IIRC)I have on hand.Throws well,at least as good as the larger reflectored Rogues and maybe a little better.I found the spill to be adequate even with the throw but YMMV.No flickering so far in the low mode with an Energizer lithium :thumbsup:.Fit and finish is what I have come to expect from INOVA lights.Side by side with the reflector not showing my V2 X1 and this light looked identical.At $19.79 a great deal! The emitter may not be the most efficient but this is one of the nicest lights I have seen at that price.As flatline suggested in another thread the XP-C may offer better throw in small lights because of the small surface area of the LED so maybe it is not as much of a downgrade afterall.


----------



## parnass (Aug 28, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> Finally picked up one of these lights today at my local Target ....



Glad you got a chance to try the new X1. None of our local Target stores have gotten them in yet nor do they appear to have restocked the other Inova models with newer versions.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2011)

parnass said:


> Glad you got a chance to try the new X1. None of our local Target stores have gotten them in yet nor do they appear to have restocked the other Inova models with newer versions.


 
There were only two on the hook and no other new models that I noticed.I am wondering if Target will continue carrying the INOVAs with almost all flashlight manufacturers offering LED lights now.I hope they do as INOVA's offerings are noticably better than what you can usually find at B&M stores.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Aug 29, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that the new gen 5 X1(55/6 lum) now has a plastic lens?? At least mine does!


----------



## jds1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I had a small Amazon purchase, so I added one of these to get free shipping. Great little light for the money. Mine has a very pleasant neutral white tint and nice beam pattern. As mentioned above, it throws quite well while filling up the foreground nicely. I got the titanium grey model which seems to have a richer color than previous versions.

Jeff


----------



## parnass (Sep 5, 2011)

The X1 I bought originally (date code PA 0311) is somewhat warm in tint and has a large hot spot.

I bought another X1 today (date code PA 0611) from a different source. It has a colder tint, a smaller hot spot, and there are a couple of darker areas inside the hot spot. The outermost ring in the spill beam on the new light is bolder than that of my earlier X1.

Both lights throw about the same distance. The emitters used in both lights look the same to me when examined with a 10x loupe.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was checking youtube for a review, one reviewer said that the newest X1 has a neat feature. If you leave the light off for more than 1 hr., the next time you turn it on, it goes to low right after a split-second on high; to preserve your night vision. Can someone confirm? Or is it a fluke that it went on high and didn't make good contact and went straight to low mode?

I tried mine, it didn't have that feature.​


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 19, 2011)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Has anyone noticed that the new gen 5 X1(55/6 lum) now has a plastic lens?? At least mine does!


 
Are you sure about that?

I just ordered one online. I have had a few of the older X1's and loved everything about the light except the output.
Being the new X1 is duel output I'm excited to try it again.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 21, 2011)

Got my Inova X1 in the mail today. 
The date code inside the batter tube is PA0411.



> Encountered a problem. Powering my new X1 with an Energizer E2 lithium primary battery causes flickering at the 6 lumen setting.



I notice no flickering at 6 lumens using a Engergizer E2 Lithium battery in it.

I have owned a number of the older models of the X1 and loved everything about them but the light output.

Looks like Inova got got it right this time around.  

Maybe the next model of the X1 will have a smart clickie tail cap switch...


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 21, 2011)

Got my Inova X1 in the mail today. 
The date code inside the batter tube is PA0411.



> Encountered a problem. Powering my new X1 with an Energizer E2 lithium primary battery causes flickering at the 6 lumen setting.



I notice no flickering at 6 lumens using a Engergizer E2 Lithium battery in it.

I have owned a number of the older models of the X1 and loved everything about them but the light output.

Looks like Inova got it right this time around.  

Maybe the next model of the X1 will have a smart clickie tail cap switch...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey appliancejunk,

Does yours turn on low first when not used for more than 1 hr like a gentleman said on youtube at the half way point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QfVnsLPcoA


----------



## radu1976 (Sep 22, 2011)

It's not a regular plastic, it seems to be acrylic - stronger/thicker than the common plastic lens of STR. MICROSTREAM and also more scratch resistant probably -
I usually preffer glass lens but I don't mind the acrylat in this case .



Flashlight Dave said:


> Has anyone noticed that the new gen 5 X1(55/6 lum) now has a plastic lens?? At least mine does!


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 22, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Hey appliancejunk,
> 
> Does yours turn on low first when not used for more than 1 hr like a gentleman said on youtube at the half way point.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QfVnsLPcoA


 
No it does not. Always starts out on the high setting first.


----------



## asdalton (Nov 12, 2011)

I just picked up one of these at my local Target today. I didn't realize that some people were able to buy them back in May. It's a good thing that I searched for old threads rather than starting a new one. 

I think this light is a winner. It's definitely brighter than my 25-lumen X1 (which is itself a good light), and the option of a low level is nice, too.


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde (Nov 12, 2011)

J: Last month the Target store near us had two of the new 55 lumen lights hanging on the hook that was used for the older discontinued model.

H: The hook had a tag on it for $5 (Like $5.04 or something). Scanned it, and sure enough it came up at $5. :huh:

J: Only bought one that night (not realizing it was a new model, sheesh!). I have one of the older (very dim) X1 versions, and at the time thought it was that one.

H: After realizing my folly, I went back the next day to get the other one, but it was already sold. Drat. :scowl:

J: I too really like this new version. Well built, decent output, and good form factor.

H: So I subsequently bought two from @mazon to give as gifts (even at $20 each, not a bad little light). :thumbsup:

J&H


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been told the regulation is very poor.......does anyone have a runtime chart


----------



## parnass (Aug 14, 2014)

Nite Ize / Inova once again updated the X1 with new ratings:

80 lumens / 4 hours
11 lumens / 70 hours

The new version nomenclature is X1B-01-R7 for the black version. I don't know the part number for other colors, e.g., titanium.

Link: http://www.niteize.com/product/INOVA-X1-LED-Flashlight.asp


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks! I was really looking forward to this after I saw Goinggear 2014 Shot show.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get one? Checked Target/Walmart, ebay, and Goinggear but none has this new version.


----------



## parnass (Aug 20, 2014)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Anyone know where I can get one? Checked Target/Walmart, ebay, and Goinggear but none has this new version.



PM sent.


----------



## parnass (Sep 5, 2014)

Comments on the 2014 Inova X1, 80/11 lumen version, appear in this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?389928-Inova-X1-80-11-lumen-1AA-flashlight


----------

